# erobinson Liste: Den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht!



## Anonymous (10 August 2002)

Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein:

Nach Eintrag in die Erobinson-Liste zum Schutz vor unerwünschten Werbemails erhalte ich - eine Werbemail! Von Erobinson, die mir doch gerne ihr "werbefreies" Email Konto für 1.65€ pro Monat verkaufen wollen.

Da stimmt doch wohl der Spruch: Den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht!


----------



## Heiko (11 August 2002)

Sag mal, ließt Du auch die Mails, die Du bekommst?
In der Eintragungsbestätigung steht ausdrücklich drin


> Sollten sich besondere Neuerungen im Bereich Mailschutz
> ergeben, werden wir Sie informieren !


Wenn der neue Dienst *keine* besondere Neuerung ist, was dann? Vom IDI kriegst Du sicher keinen SPAM.


----------

